# I need help with a quickness!



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Ellie is freaking out! A quick backstory. I just adopted her 5 days ago, and she's been wonderful. 1 accident in the house the first night, then none at all (until today). She was very low heartworm positive and is undergoing treatment, and until next month, she cannot be spayed. 

My question- Why today is she peeing ALL OVER MY HOUSE? Not one spot here, one spot there, but basically a small amount EVERYWHERE. I'm almost positive she's in heat. She has swollen lady parts, licks a lot, etc. She is acting crazy though. Running around, panting, peeing everywhere, etc. I snapped a quick pic of her pee to see if this in normal pee for a dog in heat. It eventually starts coming out normal color. It's almost as if she knows she's doing wrong, but can't control it. Now, she's in the laundry room with her blankets and pillow, and she's laying down very calmly. Should I be worried!?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would get her into the vet. It sounds more like a bladder infection.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

briteday said:


> I would get her into the vet. It sounds more like a bladder infection.




just talked to them. They said her actions are typical of a dog in heat, and since I just got her, her symptoms might be amplified since she is still a little sketched out by the whole situation. I was FEAKING out, I thought I was a bad parent!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

If her PEE is Bloody Get her to the VET! Bladder infection, Crystals in the urine, or a bloackage can all cause there Behaviors. If her Pee is BLOODY she needs to see a VET NOW!!


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Deron_dog said:


> If her PEE is Bloody Get her to the VET! Bladder infection, Crystals in the urine, or a bloackage can all cause there Behaviors. If her Pee is BLOODY she needs to see a VET NOW!!





Me said:


> It eventually starts coming out normal color



It's just the first little bit that is red.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I read that and I understand that, I have had many female dogs that have been in heat and none of them have ever pee'd blood in any way, shape or form unless something was wrong. If your dog does have a UTI, Bladder Infection or even the beginings of a blockage, they will act, "Paniced, stressed, panting, and licking there parts Frequently because it releaves the Pressure." 

I still say your girl needs to see a Vet ASAP, Female Dogs do not bleed from the same area they pee from while in Heat.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Deron_dog said:


> I read that and I understand that, I have had many female dogs that have been in heat and none of them have ever pee'd blood in any way, shape or form unless something was wrong. If your dog does have a UTI, Bladder Infection or even the beginings of a blockage, they will act, "Paniced, stressed, panting, and licking there parts Frequently because it releaves the Pressure."
> 
> I still say your girl needs to see a Vet ASAP, Female Dogs do not bleed from the same area they pee from while in Heat.


the only thing that makes me ok and trusting with a phone diagnosis, is that she was just at the vet last week. Had the guy on the phone not assured me it was ok, I'd totally agree with you. And not to be a jerk, but don't don't develop a secondary "pee" hole when in heat. It all comes out of the same area.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

(shrugs) My experince says otherwise, but I'm done here because I'm obviously not makeing sense


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Just like human females they pee out of a different hole than they "menstruate".

I have little to no experience with female dogs in heat, but that looks like way darker blood than would be expected to transfer into the urine stream unless it came from the urethra itself. Not to get totally into crude territory, but even during full, post-baby bleeding, I never had pee that darkly tinged with blood transfer and I can't fathom a female dog in heat bleeds so much that their pee would be that darkly tinged at the beginning of every urination.

If it were me, I would pay a visit to the vet personally, but you're certainly entitled to trusting your own instincts. Only you're actually there with the pup.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> Just like human females they pee out of a different hole than they "menstruate".
> 
> I have little to no experience with female dogs in heat, but that looks like way darker blood than would be expected to transfer into the urine stream unless it came from the urethra itself. Not to get totally into crude territory, but even during full, post-baby bleeding, I never had pee that darkly tinged with blood transfer and I can't fathom a female dog in heat bleeds so much that their pee would be that darkly tinged at the beginning of every urination.
> 
> If it were me, I would pay a visit to the vet personally, but you're certainly entitled to trusting your own instincts. Only you're actually there with the pup.


^^This! Is what I was trying to say, sorry if I'm not making much sense today or yesterday I've been pretty sick, and apperently quite confrontational. I appoligise.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Um, dogs do not bleed out of the same hole they pee out of. If your dog is peeing blood, that has nothing to do with being in heat. Freaking out and peeing everywhere is not normal heat behavior, but it is normal UTI behavior. Your dog could have developed UTI after her last vet appt.

They also don't "pee" their menstural blood out. It leaks out. If your dog is squatting, then she's peeing, not in heat.

It's more likely that your vet misunderstood you. Take her in and verify it.


----------



## LMJANES (Feb 23, 2010)

MacGruber said:


> the only thing that makes me ok and trusting with a phone diagnosis, is that she was just at the vet last week. Had the guy on the phone not assured me it was ok, I'd totally agree with you. And not to be a jerk, but don't don't develop a secondary "pee" hole when in heat. It all comes out of the same area.


 I wouldn't care if I took my dog to the vet a week ago or one day ago. I still take it in anyway. I would get a second opinion. That pic doesn't look normal at all.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If she is in heat she will have some blood, not just when she pees. If you take a piece of kleenex and she is in heat, you will get some blood from her by pressing it on the area. If there is no sign of blood when you do this, it could very well be coming in her urine. Being in heat does not usually make them pee everywhere.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree that your dog needs to go to the vet ASAP.

I feel bad, because with your screenname being MacGruber and your post title, it just made me laugh. I feel like telling you to get a paper clip, some twine and a few pipe cleaners...


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyllobernese said:


> If she is in heat she will have some blood, not just when she pees. If you take a piece of kleenex and she is in heat, you will get some blood from her by pressing it on the area. If there is no sign of blood when you do this, it could very well be coming in her urine. Being in heat does not usually make them pee everywhere.


She does "leak" a small amount, and her "lady parts" are swollen just like she was in heat. I think its just coming from that area. I feel bad checking her goods out. She seems to have calmed down quite a bit since earlier today, and she's also been spotting on blankets for several days. Sorry for the confusion. The vet said to call back if her behavior persists, but I shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy geez, I'm an idiot. I know it's still possible, but she has been on Baytril for 3 weeks to treat a respiratory infection. It's unlikely that she has a UTI while on Baytril, as that is a medicine to treat one.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, that seems like a lot of blood.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Wow, that seems like a lot of blood.


I have my own health issues and know that it takes a very little amount of blood to make some pee that color. I don't mean to be making light of the situation, but since I've been in contact with the vet, I'm going to trust their opinion on it for the time being. I'll keep a close eye on her and take her to the vet if it persists or worsens.

edit: for reference, the smaller circle is about the size of a dime.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> (shrugs) My experince says otherwise, but I'm done here because I'm obviously not makeing sense


Deron, I have an intact Ch show dog & you are making perfect sense...The o.p. just doesn't want to "get it".


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Deron, I have an intact Ch show dog & you are making perfect sense...The o.p. just doesn't want to "get it".


You're completely right. I made a thread because I was scared before I contacted the vet, followed it all day long, replied several times, contacted the animal shelter and their vet, and got the OK from a DVM that at this point, everything is ok, but heck, what does a doctor know anyways, right!? This thread can either get locked or closed, because I'll take a doctors opinion over an internet message board consensus any day. But then again, I just don't "get it" anyways, so  right back atcha.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> You're completely right. I made a thread because I was scared before I contacted the vet, followed it all day long, replied several times, contacted the animal shelter and their vet, and got the OK from a DVM that at this point, everything is ok, but heck, what does a doctor know anyways, right!? This thread can either get locked or closed, because I'll take a doctors opinion over an internet message board consensus any day. But then again, I just don't "get it" anyways, so  right back atcha.


Well you've got it all under control then...Why did you bother asking?
eta: The vet doesn't know much more then you told us if you didn't take your dog in.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Well you've got it all under control then...Why did you bother asking?


since you're being smart and apparently have a difficult time reading, here's the first sentence of my last post. 



Me said:


> I made a thread because I was scared before I contacted the vet


to answer your edit: You're right, nor did I post the entire context of our conversation. I'd assume she'd know some fairly decent qualifying questions to ask considering it's.....well, you know,..... part of her job and all. She's not tender, is eating and drinking, is far from lethargic, has no issues urinating, etc. We're (I'm) not completely ruling one out at this point, since being in heat and having a UTI have similar symptoms. Its just that with the amount of antibiotics she's on, it seems highly unlikely at this point. I'm going to keep a close eye on her for the next few days. She's been out of the laundry room since 7:30 and is back to being her old self again it seems. She also did not have any accidents for the few hours she was in there while I was away.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> since you're being smart and apparently have a difficult time reading, here's the first sentence of my last post.


You talked to the vet who did not actually see your dog...That's o.k...It will save you time, money & effort!


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> You talked to the vet who did not actually see your dog...That's o.k...It will save you time, money & effort!


you're right, I'm so worried about the money I won't have to pay to have her looked at, since she was just adopted. You're failing to see the point that had the vet told me to bring her in, I would have dropped what I was doing and done it. In her professional opinion, she did not need to come it at this point. But tomorrow I'll take her in and say that Dr. GypsyJazmine from an internet message board told me to bring her in. I'll even throw in Dr. words like "stat" and "I concur" just to make it sound official.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> you're right, I'm so worried about the money I won't have to pay to have her looked at, since she was just adopted. You're failing to see the point that had the vet told me to bring her in, I would have dropped what I was doing and done it. In her professional opinion, she did not need to come it at this point. But tomorrow I'll take her in and say that Dr. GypsyJazmine from an internet message board told me to bring her in. I'll even throw in Dr. words like "stat" and "I concur" just to make it sound official.


Try Dr. Kay...


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

The last time I saw a dog's urine that looked like that, the dog had several ice cube size bladder stones. Poor dog (she was a miniature dachshund) . She was in horrible pain. 

I'm not saying this is what's wrong with your dog, but I would definitely take a fresh urine sample into your veterinarian just to be sure.

When people call us it's hard for us to diagnose symptoms on the phone and sometimes it's difficult to make decisions over the phone.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> The last time I saw a dog's urine that looked like that, the dog had several ice cube size bladder stones. Poor dog (she was a miniature dachshund) . She was in horrible pain.
> 
> I'm not saying this is what's wrong with your dog, but I would definitely take a fresh urine sample into your veterinarian just to be sure.
> 
> When people call us it's hard for us to diagnose symptoms on the phone and sometimes it's difficult to make decisions over the phone.


fair enough.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Try Dr. Kay...


I tried Dr. Kay, but Dr. GypsyJazmine sounds more official. (In my humble opinion, of course.) 

And way to be professional, Doc. I really like your use and placement of the "rolleyes" smiley. It adds a bit of flare to your internet diagnosis. Apparently, a phone conversation is a much worse form of communication to help assure me that everything is ok. I should have emailed her a lousy camera phone picture of a small spot of urine to help her make her "official diagnosis", since that's a much better way to diagnose.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

MacGruber... You told everyone here that it was her urine that had blood in it. You asked for answers, and got answers. I understand your vet told you not to worry, but if there were that much blood, and it was in fact urine, there is probably a problem. You must realize that vets are only human and can only do so much over the phone.


----------



## LMJANES (Feb 23, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Wow, that seems like a lot of blood.


 I think it looks like a blob of ketchup. Very abnormal!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd probably bring a urine sample in for the vet to ck.

If she is just in heat, you can buy pads/panties for female dogs. Or put a pair of person underwear on her, and cut a hole for the tail. Or use men's underwear turned backwards so te tail comes out the front of the man's underwear. That will keep her from staining carpet/furniture. Pantyhose with the legs cut off also works. 

Keep her completely secure from male dogs. Male dogs have been known to climb fences, dig under fence or jump fences to get to females. They have bred dogs through chain link fences. Male dogs have also jumped thru screens on windows to get to females.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

MacGruber said:


> the only thing that makes me ok and trusting with a phone diagnosis, is that she was just at the vet last week. Had the guy on the phone not assured me it was ok, I'd totally agree with you. And not to be a jerk, but don't don't develop a secondary "pee" hole when in heat. It all comes out of the same area.


Of course not. The bleeding is vaginal, she pees from the urethra. If the urine is at all bloody, *get the dog to the vet, STAT*! A phone diagnosis IS NOT FOOLPROOF because information can easily be missunderstood. JUST because she was ok last week does NOT mean that she doesn't have a UTI this week.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Gladius270 said:


> MacGruber... You told everyone here that it was her urine that had blood in it. You asked for answers, and got answers. I understand your vet told you not to worry, but if there were that much blood, and it was in fact urine, there is probably a problem. You must realize that vets are only human and can only do so much over the phone.


no, no, no. I asked for _opinions_, big difference. I got my _answer_ when I talked to the vet. And you're right, it's a ton of blood. She's whizzing blood all over the place. I can't stop it. For now, I'm going to go back to neglecting my dog now, who happens to be sleeping on the floor next to me snoring, and back to her old self. OMG, I'm such a MONSTER!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> This thread can either get locked or closed, because I'll take a doctors opinion over an internet message board consensus any day. But then again, I just don't "get it" anyways, so  right back atcha.


If you want to take the doctors opinion over an internet message board, even though the vet didn't see the dog, why did you post? Me, I'd have taken the dog in anyway.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds to me that your dog is in heat. If they are in heat, quite often when they pee, the squatting forces more bood out and the pee washes it down so it looks like it is in the pee. I am glad your dog is back to normal.


----------

